# More Deer Pics



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

Here are some more pics of deer taken by friends and relatives of mine in 03. Thought I would share with you.
































A public land eastern Montana Bull








One Goat









Just trying to stay inside and stay warm.
Nemont


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Nice pics!! Man I cant wait until I can go out west this year and hunt mulies again!!


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Nice bucks you guys got.Were those taken on public or private land?If private,do you have to pay for access?


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

All taken on public, BLM, land except the antelope. Taken on my Father in laws ranch. Have never, yet, paid for hunting access. 
Nemont


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Nemont,The reason I asked is that a few of the locals I talked to,that were at the Hell creek campground, said all of the ranchers want money to hunt there land.


----------



## Nemont (Jan 27, 2004)

Mallard,
That may be true but I guess I have had the advantage of being born and raised here. Know a lot of people and who will let a guy hunt. It is like every other place in the country, it pay to play. 
Nemont


----------



## goose133 (Feb 25, 2004)




----------

